# Cyber Monday deals start today! Amazon App deals continue.



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Check the app deals again, if you haven't. New stuff there that wasn't there before. (I had this in the Black Friday thread, but since Amazon is now advertising "Cyber Monday" I split it out.)

And remember, 10 points for every $1 you spend on digital media with your Amazon Visa CC.... 

I just picked up Read It Later Pro for $1.49


I use it on the iPad with my Zite app; now the docs I save there for later reading will be available on my Fire, too!

Also picked up a pinball game for $.99 that the grandboy and I will like:


And I know we have a lot of comic book fans, this was well rated and is $1.49, for reading comic books:


Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Betsy HOW are you getting the link maker to work with Apps? Every time I try it doesn't work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You have to switch the left side drop down menu to "ALL."  I copy the BSIN by doubleclicking on it in the URL and paste it in the link-maker.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

My Fire is on the way and I'd love to get in on some of these deals, but I have no email address assigned yet and can't figure out how to do it or if it can be done.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> My Fire is on the way and I'd love to get in on some of these deals, but I have no email address assigned yet and can't figure out how to do it or if it can be done.


As near as I can tell, it can't be done unless you have an Android device (phone) already, though BTackitt and one or two others got it to work.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You have to switch the left side drop down menu to "ALL." I copy the BSIN by doubleclicking on it in the URL and paste it in the link-maker.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


I use "all" as Betsy suggests and then I search on the name of the app and use the word app. So I'd search "tapatalk app" for example.


----------

